
Ask HN: Designing addictive products? - ezal
Suggest books, articles, and courses on designing addictive  and persuasive products.
======
smt88
Please don't design addictive products. Addictions are only good for the
supplier.

------
nwrk
Addiction by Design: Machine Gambling in Las Vegas [1]

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Addiction-Design-Machine-Gambling-
Veg...](https://www.amazon.com/Addiction-Design-Machine-Gambling-
Vegas/dp/0691160880)

edit: also vouching for not designing addictive products

------
arkitaip
"Influence: The Psychology of Persuasion" \- general persuasion psychology

"Hooked: How to Build Habit-Forming Products" \- a framework on how to create
addictive tech

